# Adjust baking time for mini loaf pans?



## cheriberi (Aug 9, 2005)

I just bought some mini loaf pans. If I use them instead of the regular loaf pans, do I need to adjust the baking time?

If so, would it be the same whether baking quick breads or yeast breads?

Cheryl


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 9, 2005)

Any bakers out there want to take a stab at this?  Someone will come along - just keep checking back!


----------



## oldcoot (Aug 9, 2005)

I'll take a shot at it, 'Elf.

All cooking times, baking or whatever, a simply general guides, for every situation differs at least a little - often a great deal.

As a smaller loaf will heat through more rapidly, that suggests the baking time will be somewhat less.  But the old rule of tapping a loaf to hear a "hollow" sound is probably the surest way to check for doneness. (Short of using an insterable thermometer, of course).

I'd suggest trying one loaf and begin checking after about 12-15 minutes.

Personally, I'd prefer to err on the side of "overdone" - the resulting drier bread will taste better than the raw flour of an undercooked one.


----------



## marmalady (Aug 9, 2005)

If the 'standard' recipe says bake for 30 minutes, then I check the mini-loaves at 15-20 minutes; some take longer than others.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 9, 2005)

I agree with Marmalady...just remember that you drop your oven temp each time you peek though!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for coming to the rescue guys!  cheriberi, let us know what you did and if it worked!!  Hope to see you on the boards.


----------



## cheriberi (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you all for your advice. We are leaving for a short vacation, but I'll be back this weekend to try that bread! I appreciate your help and will let you know how it turned out.

Cheryl


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 10, 2005)

Cheryl, old coot's knocking on the crust method works great for yeast breads.  For checking a quick bread, just stick a tooth pick in the center and when it comes out clean (or with a few crumbs on it) the bread is done.  Like marmalady said, start checking the loaves at 15-20 minutes.


----------

